# BFD for Guitar Rig Eqing



## inkimododragon (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a parametric EQ to use with my guitar rack. I'm not after any PEQ becouse my idea is to mimic cabinet impulse responses with it. I know it's weird but stay with me as I try to explain.

My lead sound relies on a tiny cabinet with a 10" speaker but that is the only sound I can get from it and all my other sounds come from a big 2x12" cab wich is far more flat "frequencywise". So, if I can get close enough to the 10" cab with the EQ and then send that to the 2x12 I'll be good to go.

I've been tweaking the REW and came pretty close to the IR i took from the 1x10 so I got really exited with the BFD.

I have three questions:

1. Do you think it could work?

2. Would it be possible to run the signal into one channel then into the other an then to the poweramp to get 24 bands?

3. I can get a DSP1100 (not Pro) really cheap, it doesn't have XLR in/outs but I wont be using them anyway, is it a good choice?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Gono! I must say I’m a bit confused:


> So, if I can get close enough to the 10" cab with the EQ and then send that to the 2x12 I'll be good to go.


How do you propose to send the sound from the 10” cabinet to the 12” cabinet? :huh:



> I've been tweaking the REW and came pretty close to the IR i took from the 1x10 so I got really exited with the BFD.


What is “the IR?”



> 2. Would it be possible to run the signal into one channel then into the other an then to the poweramp to get 24 bands?


If you’re asking if you can cascade the BFD’s two channels and get a total of 24 filters, the answer is yes.



> 3. I can get a DSP1100 (not Pro) really cheap, it doesn't have XLR in/outs but I wont be using them anyway, is it a good choice?


It’ll be fine for what you’re trying to do.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## inkimododragon (Nov 2, 2009)

First of all thanks Wayne

I don't know if you are familiar with guitar speakers/cabinets or not. Basically, guitar speakers are as far from flat as you can be. They have "weird" frequency responses so they accentuate certain things about certain amplifiers. And the difference between 10" and 12" (guitar speakers) is even bigger.

I based my lead sound on the 1x10" and the same settings through the 2x12" sounds horrible mainly becouse the 2x12" reproduces a lot more frequencies than the 1x10".
Basically I wan't to shape the sound as the 10" so there is no ugly frequencies for the 2x12" to reproduce. Does it make any sense?

By the way, IR means Impulse Response


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I based my lead sound on the 1x10" and the same settings through the 2x12" sounds horrible mainly becouse the 2x12" reproduces a lot more frequencies than the 1x10".
> Basically I wan't to shape the sound as the 10" so there is no ugly frequencies for the 2x12" to reproduce. Does it make any sense?


 Okay, I think I get it. You want the 12-inch cabinet to sound like the 10-inch. I guess you have your reasons for not just using the 10-inch cab exclusively since it's the one you like. What I'd do is use REW's RTA feature and tweak the EQ for the 12-inch cabinet until its frequency response matches the 10-incher as much as possible. It's not going to be perfect a perfect match, though...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## inkimododragon (Nov 2, 2009)

From what I read the DSP1100 has 20-bit converters, does it make a huge difference that they are not 24bit like the Pro's?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nah. That only means the 1124 will have a quieter noise floor. Won't matter in this case, since guitar rigs are notoriously noisy anyway.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## inkimododragon (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot


----------

